# تصميم و أنيماشين لمسجد ببرنامج sketchup



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا تصميم و أنيماشين لمسجد ببرنامج SKETCHUP 
أتمني أنه يعجبكم و أكون شاكر للتعليق و النقد المعماري للعمل

لقد رفعت الأنيماشن علي youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FzRRUXrjOA

ومن يريد تعلم البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161436.html

أو من لدية أي سؤال


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف لم أتلقي رد واحد معماري ..... هو في أزمة معماريين ولا أزمة كلام ولا أية.............. أكيد أزمة كلام

عفوا ... شكرا لأخي mohamed2009 علي الدعاء الكريم


----------



## يا زمن (9 نوفمبر 2009)

معلش لا تزعل عشان الردود .. أكيد كل واحد بيدعيلك في قرارة نفسه 
المهم تسلم يا باشمهندس محمد وإن شاء الله نستفيد كلنا من مشاركاتك 
وبالمناسبة في برنامج ال v-ray للاسكتش أب وهو خاص بعمل رندر للصور وبيطلع الشغل إحترافي مش بجودة ال3Dماكس بس جودة مش بطالة أنصح الجميع بتحميله وإن شاء الله أرفعه في مشاركة عما قريب..


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يازمن ... ولردك 
فعلا محتاج أطور الرندر , وكمان كوليتي الأنيماشين 
برنامج v-ray حيكون مناسب مع الأسكتشب
الأسكتشب برنامج مميز , لقيت فيه اللي محتاجة للمساعدة في التفكير وقت التصميم , والأحساس بالكتل و الفرغات
والشغل ده أول حاجة أعملها بالبرنامج 
, وتعلم البرنامج و التصميم والأنيماشين الحمد لله أخذ 10 أيام
لأن البرنامج تحفة
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## العيناء (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> * والشغل ده أول حاجة أعملها بالبرنامج *



استوقفتى هذه العبارة ...بالفعل مجهود رائع بما انه اول عمل ...بالتاكيد اخذ منكم وقت ...انا اخرج على هذا البرنامج ..وكما ذكر الاخ ان هناك الفيري للاسكتش اب يعطي نتيجة لا باس بها 

هناك ماتيريا اكثر جودة تعطي نتيجة افضل ...


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لردك العيناء 

وجدت برنامج V-RAY 6 داخل الموقع - تحت البرامج وحملته علي الجهاز وعندي أسئلة 
- هل v-ray 6 ممكن يشتغل مع sketchup 7
-هل ال v-ray به أنيماشن أو يمكنة تطوير الكوليتي لأنيماشين sketchup 7 مثلما يطور الرندر
- هل الماتيريا يعمل تحت sketchup


----------



## ابراهيم الحضرىابو (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ممششششششششكررررررررر


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للأخ أبراهيم

ياريت العيناء أو أي حد محترف يرد علي الأسئلة الخاصة بي V-ray , sketchup , الماتيريا

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا .. وجدت links لل V-ray , sketchup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaLMhDkjaxA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uan93qIuKXw


----------



## العيناء (14 نوفمبر 2009)

> * - هل v-ray 6 ممكن يشتغل مع sketchup 7*



نعم بالتاكيد يعمل ما عليك عند تنزيله تحديد البرنامج الذي تنصبه عليه وهو اسكتش اب 7




> * -هل ال v-ray به أنيماشن أو يمكنة تطوير الكوليتي لأنيماشين sketchup 7 مثلما يطور الرندر*



نعم الى حد كبير الفيري جودته عالية لكن ياخذ وقت بالرندر لا باس به ويوجد ايقونة إسمها plug in تساعد كثيراب الاسكتش اب .. فهى تضيف ايقونات جديدة للبرنامج
انظر لهذا الرابط ايضا 
http://www.cad-addict.com/2009/07/sketchup-list-of-plugins.html





> * - هل الماتيريا يعمل تحت sketchup*



بكل تاكيد نعم بامكانك ايضا ان تستورد ماتيريل من خارج البرنامج ..

اعتذر عن التاخر بالرد لانى لم انتبه للاسئلة الا مؤخرا


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بما أنك من محبي السكتش اب فاعلم انه بمقدورك ان تقوم برنره اي مبنى قمت به باستخدام الستش اب و اخراجه بصورة مثل الماكس و احلى 
و اليك الدليل 
اذهب الى هذا الموقع الرائع 
http://solosplace.com/renderings.aspx
شاهد الصور و سوف تكتشف ان معظم الاعمال الرائعه تم تصميمها بالسكتش اب و رندرتها ببرنامج رائع للغايه و سهل جدا اسمه البوديووووووووووم و شرحه تافه الى اقصى درجه
للاسف لم اتمكن من رؤيه مشروعك الذي آمل ان يكون رائع جدا لعدم توافر اليوتيوب لدي بسبب مشكله في جهازي العمل عندي 
احب ان افيد الجميع و لهذا اليكم برنامج البوديوم سوف ارفعه لكم هنا هو برنامج خفيف جدا فقط سطبوه في نفس مكان السكتش اب في خانة ال 
plugins 
و بعد ذلك قوموا بفتح السكتش اب 
و من القائمه فوق اتبعوا التعليمات التاليه 
plugins - podium 
ستظهر لكم خانة ال 
reflection 
و 

light 
فقط 
بسيط جدا 
يمكنكم عن طريقها التحكم بالاضاءه و بانعكاس المواد 
سوف اقوم باذن الله بعمل شرح كامل لهذا البرنامج المبسط جدا ان شاء الله 
لكن الى هذا الحين حاولوا اكتشافه بانفسكم فهو سهل جدا جدا جدا و نتائجه رائعه جدا جدا في وقت قياسي اكثر من الفيري جدا جدا 
سارفق البرنامج في المشاركة التالية ان شاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير لل العيناء , أسيرة الصفحات علي الردود القيمة
حراجعها وأعود أنشاء الله .
منتظر برنامج البوديوووم و شرحه من الأخت أسيرة
تحياتي و بالتوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أرفقت لقطات المناظير لنفس المشروع بالأسكتشاب


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مسجد جميل بارك الله فيك
يعجبني الأشكال التكعيبيه 
الزجاج مع الحجر مممممممممممممممممم
ربما تريد أن تلقي نظره أكثر على مشاريع الدكتور أحمد ميتو حيث نجح في الجمع بين نقيضين 
زجاج و حجر 
لكني لا ارى فواصل للزجاج 
حاول أن تضيف تفاصيل أكثر باستخدام برنامج السكتش اب 
فهو قادر ان شاء الله على هذا 
أدعوك لزياره هذا الرابط
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/
حيث أكبر مكتبه للسكتش أب
إكتب ما تشاء في خانه البحث
و نزل موديلز جاهزه
لكي تتعلم منها بعض الأمور 
شاهدها بنفسك 
و تجول في المباني 
يمكنك تحميل المسجد الأقصى و المسجد الحرام و الكعبه ز مساجد مختلفة 
نصيحة ... لتحقيق افضل النتائج بالسكتش اب حاول اختيار مواد ذات رسليوشن علي من النت 
و رنردر بالبوديوم 
و ان شاء الله النتائج تكون جميله 
نمي مهاراتك في السكتش اب 
و بسهوله ستجده كالصلصال في يدك ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دوما


----------



## amsy72 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك ارجو المساعدة اذا لديك تصاميم منازل قياس 125 مترمربع 12.5م *10 م ارجوالمساعدة في التصميم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 يناير 2010)

أسيرة الصفحات قال:


> مسجد جميل بارك الله فيك
> يعجبني الأشكال التكعيبيه
> الزجاج مع الحجر مممممممممممممممممم
> ربما تريد أن تلقي نظره أكثر على مشاريع الدكتور أحمد ميتو حيث نجح في الجمع بين نقيضين
> ...


 



كلام زي الفل
بص ياسيدي انا باستخدم الاسكتش اب من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان
انا بدات باستكش اب الاصدار الخامس تخيل ؟؟؟
يعني انا رتبتي حاليا مشير في استخدام الاسكتش اب 

وفعلا اسيرة الصفحات كلامها مظبوط الاستكش اب مثل الصلصال ولكن انت من تطوعه 

وطالما انك تبحث عن ريندر فيجي استخدام poduim لانه الاروع في الاخراج

ولا تبحث عن الفي راي واعداداته الكثيرة الممله

واليك هذا الموقع كعربون محبه وصداقه بيني وبينك وتسطيع تحميل برنامج البوديوم منه +الشرح فيديو+ اشياء كثيرة ستجدها تسرك + اعمال ريندر مختلفه بالاسكش اب 

http://www.suplugins.com
واي اسئله راسلني علي الخاص ولا تردد


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2010)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> كلام زي الفل
> بص ياسيدي انا باستخدم الاسكتش اب من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان
> انا بدات باستكش اب الاصدار الخامس تخيل ؟؟؟
> يعني انا رتبتي حاليا مشير في استخدام الاسكتش اب
> ...


 
يسعدني صدقتك أخي أحمد
أنشاء الله حأرد عليك مرة أخري بعد اللأطلاع علي تفاصيل اللنك والتطبيق
مقولتليش رأيك أيه في مشروع المسجد , 
منتظر أراء باقي الأخوة ولا هو في خوف في نقد مشروع المسجد
تحياتي وشكري


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز 
في البداية اود ان اقدم لك اطيب التحيات علي مجهودك 
وتقبل نقدي البناء 
الاضاءة جيده 
الاهتمام بواقعيه الخامات 
زيادة بعض التفاصيل 
الاهتمام باللاند سكيب جزء اساسي لجودة العمل
عمل جيد بالنسبة لاول عمل 
وفي تقدم دائم 
تقبل مروري وشكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله أخي محمد علي ردك للموضوع


> الاهتمام بواقعيه الخامات
> زيادة بعض التفاصيل


 
أعتقد أنك تقصد الزجاج وتفاصيل الفرمات
فعلا محتاج تفاصيل أكثر ,المناظير كانت كمودل للمشروع
أذا كان قصدك مادة أخري غير الزجاج ,فبرجاء تقولي 



> الاهتمام باللاند سكيب جزء اساسي لجودة العمل


لا يوجد لاند أسكيب للمشروع , لتوفير الوقت و التكلفة حتي يتم جمع تبرعات أكثر
أفترضت المناظير في وقت الشتاء حيث الثلج يغطي كل شئ


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2010)

أسيرة الصفحات قال:


> مسجد جميل بارك الله فيك
> يعجبني الأشكال التكعيبيه
> الزجاج مع الحجر مممممممممممممممممم
> ربما تريد أن تلقي نظره أكثر على مشاريع الدكتور أحمد ميتو حيث نجح في الجمع بين نقيضين
> زجاج و حجر


 
شكرا لردك أختنا أسيرة الصفحات
سعيد أن الأشكال التكعيبية و الزجاج مع الحجر عجبتك

بالنسبة للدكتور أحمد ميتو فهو دفعتي بس هو كان أول الدفعة وأنا من أواخرها
الحمد لله مستوايا بعد التخرج و الحياة العملية تدرج لمستوي لا بأس به
كان الدكاترة يقولون أنها أقوي دفعة عمارة في عين شمس

وانا من معجبين بمشاريع الدكتور أحمد ميتو منذ الكلية , فهو عمل بصمة في العمارة 
ومواهبه متعددة في معظم الطرازات المختلفة والتعامل معها و الدمج بينها
أتمني له في المرحلة الحالية التركيز في العمارة العربية المحلية وتطويرها
وتبني أفكار جديدة مثل تصميم بيوت أقتصادية للشباب يبنيها بنفسه وبمساعدة من مثله بعضهم لبعض
في مناطق صحراوية قريبة للمدن


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2010)

هل يوجد أراء أخري علي الواجهات , ممكن تتطور منها و شكرا


----------



## بني رحب (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2011)

بني رحب قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميرا1985 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2011)

ميرا1985 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> وبتمنالك التوفيق


 
مشكورة عي مروك الطيب


----------



## bees fallanah (30 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو بس كيف بدي انزل هاد المشروع وافتحو عندي ك برنامج سكتش اب
؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Classic
اكيد محتاج تظبيط و معقول ليس سيئا

الله يوفقك


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2012)

bees fallanah قال:


> لو سمحتو بس كيف بدي انزل هاد المشروع وافتحو عندي ك برنامج سكتش اب
> ؟


 
أظن محتاج حد له خبرة في السوفت وير
مشكور



bisalabisa2000 قال:


> classic
> اكيد محتاج تظبيط و معقول ليس سيئا
> 
> الله يوفقك


 

مشكور علي مروركم الطيب


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع للرفع


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووور رائع جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2012)

aliallo قال:


> مشكووووووور رائع جدا



مشكور علي الرد الطيب


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2013)

للرفع....


----------

